# why does 99% of this forum think they have a good base and that they can all become chads?



## Blackgymmax (May 30, 2021)

i seriously used to think this was a black pilled forum, but it seems the vast majority of men genuinely believe theyll be among men like henry cavill, zach cox or some med chad slayer if they just keep getting surgeries. Many of you people are worse than blue pillers. Atleast they arent stupid enough to believe theyre some sort of genetic phenom wasting his potential and cope with knowing they cant compete with chads in terms of looks LMAO. I hear guys on this forum saying this guy is like 5 psl at best, yet theres only like 3 people on the forum who could even stand toe to toe with this (this is a morph of someone) and most of these guys are a full reincarnation implant away from looking half as good as this guy thinking a fucking bimax and almond eye will give them even half the psl of this "5psl" morph .

no idea who needs this but this is to you who keeps telling yourself that you have a chad base and need a reality check.


----------



## Matthias8272 (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (May 30, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


>



He's basically saying that mfs are delusional


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (May 30, 2021)

it is what it is 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Matthias8272 (May 30, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> He's basically saying that mfs are delusional


i know what he's saying i just dont rly see people saying this


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 30, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


> i know what he's saying i just dont rly see people saying this


ive never heard anyone here say they have a shit base. Everyone speaks of ascending when most of them will ascend from normie to higher normie lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 30, 2021)

when I first joined i tho everyone is GL, then slowly but surely i started to see users photos, to which honestly i was shocked...battery ethnics, balding straw hats, manlets, phenos you would find in the poor areas of the city or in pure gym at 10am-2pm

but that wasnt the worst part, the worst part is these subhumans were being labled as slayers, chads, or the most cringe "potential to be 7-8 PSL"

im sitting there thinking this chap will never be above a 3, but ofc the conclusion is they dont slay because they arnt NT

it would be like some disabled guy in a wheelchair obsessing about how he could improve his 100 metre sprint to the point where it consumes his life, bro you are in a wheelchair and cant even walk, just enjoy life


----------



## bernanddrago (May 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> i seriously used to think this was a black pilled forum, but it seems the vast majority of men genuinely believe theyll be among men like henry cavill, zach cox or some med chad slayer if they just keep getting surgeries. Many of you people are worse than blue pillers. Atleast they arent stupid enough to believe theyre some sort of genetic phenom wasting his potential and cope with knowing they cant compete with chads in terms of looks LMAO. I hear guys on this forum saying this guy is like 5 psl at best, yet theres only like 3 people on the forum who could even stand toe to toe with this (this is a morph of someone) and most of these guys are a full reincarnation implant away from looking half as good as this guy thinking a fucking bimax and almond eye will give them even half the psl of this "5psl" morph .
> 
> no idea who needs this but this is to you who keeps telling yourself that you have a chad base and need a reality check.
> View attachment 1156490


What is this morph's actual psl?


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (May 30, 2021)

water surgery is cope for nearly everyone, just be born gl


----------



## Cigarette (May 30, 2021)

just mew for ascension


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 30, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> What is this morph's actual psl?


ATLEAST 6PSL. this is the shit women worship on instagram


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (May 30, 2021)

Base = being white + having hair and over 5’9


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 30, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Base = being white + having hair and over 5’9


indeed


----------



## Yliaster (May 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> ATLEAST 6PSL. this is the shit women worship on instagram


Idk anymore tbh..I used to think that users like Amnesia and Biggdink were trolling about Looks Theory dying,but even I am legit starting to see subhuman tier guys with decent looking gfs.Just recently PrestonYnot posted a TikTok with this 3 PSL indian guy asking for a gf,and he got a bunch of offers from jbs begging to date him.Women may still worship the male models/athletes on social media,but at the end of the day they are having sex with the subhumans.PSL is starting to look like cope these days tbh


----------



## .👽. (May 30, 2021)

Yoo shut your mouth i have a good base my mom said so


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 30, 2021)

ramblings of a self hating schizo negro


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 30, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> Idk anymore tbh..I used to think that users like Amnesia and Biggdink were trolling about Looks Theory dying,but even I am legit starting to see subhuman tier guys with decent looking gfs.Just recently PrestonYnot posted a TikTok with this 3 PSL indian guy asking for a gf,and he got a bunch of offers from jbs begging to date him.Women may still worship the male models/athletes on social media,but at the end of the day they are having sex with the subhumans.PSL is starting to look like cope these days tbh


its not what you think, else no one would be here. youll find out soon enough


DesperadoRatado said:


> ramblings of a self hating schizo negro


smoking that good copium?


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> smoking that good copium?


autistic response. I have by far the best bases on this site, no doubt about it.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 30, 2021)

indeed
most people here are deluded and overrate themselves highly


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 30, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> when I first joined i tho everyone is GL, then slowly but surely i started to see users photos, to which honestly i was shocked...battery ethnics, balding straw hats, manlets, phenos you would find in the poor areas of the city or in pure gym at 10am-2pm
> 
> but that wasnt the worst part, the worst part is these subhumans were being labled as slayers, chads, or the most cringe "potential to be 7-8 PSL"
> 
> ...


people here are comparable to side line nobody npc characters in the movie infinity war, going to the gym to get stronger
Chadlite is like thanos with 2 infinity gems
White chad is like thanos with all 6 gems. 
niggas really believe they have a chance


----------



## .👽. (May 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> people here are comparable to side line nobody npc characters in the movie infinity war, going to the gym to get stronger
> Chadlite is like thanos with 2 infinity gems
> White chad is like thanos with all 6 gems.
> niggas really believe they have a chance


Tbf in reality everyone is a side character expect some famous guys or legit chads which are super rare


----------



## Preston (May 30, 2021)

Ik I don't have a good base because of my pheno but I will still try


----------



## Preston (May 30, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> autistic response. I have by far the best bases on this site, no doubt about it.
> 
> View attachment 1156507


Isnt that @Aquiillaxo


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 30, 2021)




----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 30, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Isnt that @Aquiillaxo


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (May 30, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Isnt that @Aquiillaxo


Subhuman white guy crying for me, I live rent free in his mind while he's rotting on here


----------



## Preston (May 30, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Subhuman white guy crying for me, I live rent free in his mind while he's rotting on here


Looks like the start of a beef between u two





@DesperadoRatado


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (May 30, 2021)

I agree with this post, that's why you just fix the easiest shit you can with surgery (1-2 surgeries max) to reach your maximum potential and then the rest is just upto women and their options.

Do to much surgery and you'll look fucked, do too little and you won't reach your potential, surgery should be used to fix major flaws especially developmental flaws like recessed jaw and all the major ones.

Once you've done all you can to ascend it's time to accept your fate in the dating market and leave the blackpill


----------



## mogstar (May 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> ive never heard anyone here say they have a shit base. Everyone speaks of ascending when most of them will ascend from normie to higher normie lmao.


I have a shit base with shit ratios and I won’t get surgery because it would be a waste of my money


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (May 30, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Looks like the start of a beef between u two
> View attachment 1156663
> 
> 
> @DesperadoRatado


He bullshits too much about me lmao, he's some fucking edgy white boy I can tell.

He made up so much bullshit about me it's fucking hilarious and it makes me realise I'm dealing with some immature little kid.

He claimed I said I was a gigachad and that I thought I was really good looking, why would I ever claim to be a gigachad or really good looking

Would love to see what this little white boy looks like as he acts all tough behind a screen making bullshit up about things I've never even said lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (May 30, 2021)

if you are white and at best 5ft10+ and have a full head of hair and normie looking, you can become HTN which is rlly good. HTN are slayers IRL but they work hard. HTN are still a minority though.


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 30, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> He bullshits too much about me lmao, he's some fucking edgy white boy I can tell.
> 
> He made up so much bullshit about me it's fucking hilarious and it makes me realise I'm dealing with some immature little kid.
> 
> ...



im italian thus not white


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 30, 2021)

Very true but not for me I have good base and will be chadlite at the very least


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 30, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Very true but not for me I have good base and will be chadlite at the very least


indeed


----------



## AbuSAF (May 30, 2021)

“99%” like 10 people actively think that. That’s not taking into account that “99%” of ppl won’t get surgeries at all


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 30, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> “99%” like 10 people actively think that. That’s not taking into account that “99%” of ppl won’t get surgeries at all


sorry, i mean out of the people who get surgeries. most guys on here just shit post and tell everyone theyll get surgeries theyll never be able to afford


----------



## AbuSAF (May 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> sorry, i mean out of the people who get surgeries. most guys on here just shit post and tell everyone theyll get surgeries theyll never be able to afford


On god, nobody here gonna get anything, ur poiunt tho makes sense. Surgeries can’t solve everything and make insta chad


----------



## Uglybrazilian (May 30, 2021)

Great thread from a High IQ user

Talking about me, I know I'll never be chad, my goal is to be the most intimidating I can be


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 30, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Ik I don't have a good base because of my pheno but I will still try


its not even that bad anyways. youre just dark. bleach is a huge halo on you. on me, im still a nigger . you dont even look like those inbred dark indians either. rhino,jaw implant and bleach and youd be like a good looking med passing dude 100%


----------



## Preston (May 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> its not even that bad anyways. youre just dark. bleach is a huge halo on you. on me, im still a nigger . you dont even look like those inbred dark indians either. rhino,jaw implant and bleach and youd be like a good looking med passing dude 100%


Indians aren't inbreds??


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (May 30, 2021)

My base mogs all of yous


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 30, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Indians aren't inbreds??


i mean some of them have a fucked up pheno to the point where they look inbred. Your pheno could be fixed into a med dude


----------



## Preston (May 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> i mean some of them have a fucked up pheno to the point where they look inbred. Your pheno could be fixed into a med dude


Oh you mean the ones with non caucasoid skulls? I agree they are pretty fucked ngl


----------



## koalendo (May 30, 2021)

bro, what?
I just want my future wife not to be disgusted when she have sex with me


----------



## isis_Bleach (May 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> i seriously used to think this was a black pilled forum, but it seems the vast majority of men genuinely believe theyll be among men like henry cavill, zach cox or some med chad slayer if they just keep getting surgeries. Many of you people are worse than blue pillers. Atleast they arent stupid enough to believe theyre some sort of genetic phenom wasting his potential and cope with knowing they cant compete with chads in terms of looks LMAO. I hear guys on this forum saying this guy is like 5 psl at best, yet theres only like 3 people on the forum who could even stand toe to toe with this (this is a morph of someone) and most of these guys are a full reincarnation implant away from looking half as good as this guy thinking a fucking bimax and almond eye will give them even half the psl of this "5psl" morph .
> 
> no idea who needs this but this is to you who keeps telling yourself that you have a chad base and need a reality check.
> View attachment 1156490


My base is objectively shit
Unfixable failos everywhere


----------



## Timelessbrah (May 30, 2021)

I actually do have a chad base. You just keep crying because I'm white and my facial elements are already angular and proportionate, I just need more forward growth and projection.


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 30, 2021)

Timelessbrah said:


> I actually do have a chad base. You just keep crying because I'm white and my facial elements are already angular and proportionate, I just need more forward growth and projection.


sure, then post pic


----------



## Timelessbrah (May 30, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> sure, then post pic


Not gonna dox myself just to prove some point. PMs only dude.


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 30, 2021)

For real 
People tend to overrate themselves even if they think they're subhumans


----------



## tyronelite (May 30, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> Idk anymore tbh..I used to think that users like Amnesia and Biggdink were trolling about Looks Theory dying,but even I am legit starting to see subhuman tier guys with decent looking gfs


Here’s some reassurance bro 

White + beard + average looks = you’ll breed


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 30, 2021)

How to tell if whether one has a good base or not


----------



## tyronelite (May 30, 2021)

Another high IQ post by father ruckus


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 30, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> How to tell if whether one has a good base or not


white, hair, above 5'1, htn.
however, if youre white, EVEN if you only ascend to htn youll have more than enough smv especially if you gym max. white guys dont really need to be chads like that anyways


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (May 31, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Very true but not for me I have good base and will be chadlite at the very least


6 psl chad after bimax for sure


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (May 31, 2021)

I am a dead end


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 31, 2021)

based


----------



## FacialAesthetics (May 31, 2021)

Imagine being retarded in this day and age, and still thinking "Looks Theory" is a myth. Lmfao. Fucking moron.


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 31, 2021)

FacialAesthetics said:


> Imagine being retarded in this day and age, and still thinking "Looks Theory" is a myth. Lmfao. Fucking moron.


low iq chimp retard. Post face so i can see how youre 1 bimax away from this. You literally didnt read the thread in the slightest. I never said looks theory was a myth. The myth is that people like you think that this will be you after bimax + genio


----------



## FacialAesthetics (May 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> low iq chimp retard. Post face so i can see how youre 1 bimax away from this. You literally didnt read the thread in the slightest. I never said looks theory was a myth. The myth is that people like you think that this will be you after bimax + genio


JFL. I wasn't talking about you. It was more about a few of the retards on here who are saying they think looks theory is the myth the more they see outliers of some indian subhuman with a girlfriend.


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 31, 2021)

No
You are wrong

A person with a good base != good looking or close to good looking
Good base == failos that are fixable

You could be a 5 psl chadlite but your looks ceiling could be 5.5 psl. And you could be a 4 psl incel, but your looks ceiling could be 6 psl.

It all comes down to the specific combination of failos, and how far you are willing to go.


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 31, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> No
> You are wrong
> 
> A person with a good base != good looking or close to good looking
> ...


still doesnt mean shit. fixable flaws in theory doesnt mean that it will turn out correctly and sometimes we still mess up on facial ratios when surgery maxxing bc it disrupts harmony. In these theoretical situations, youre assuming literally every surgery goes right, that none of them even slightly throw off your harmony, that you know 100% of the facial ratios that will be impacted and that you know the exact result of what the surgeon will give you and can accurately turn you into a morph. However, the further you are, needing more surgeries increases the risk of all practical failures and fucking up your harmony (since we dont know everything about facial harmony yet)


----------



## Mongrelcel (May 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> still doesnt mean shit. fixable flaws in theory doesnt mean that it will turn out correctly and sometimes we still mess up on facial ratios when surgery maxxing bc it disrupts harmony. In these theoretical situations, youre assuming literally every surgery goes right, that none of them even slightly throw off your harmony, that you know 100% of the facial ratios that will be impacted and that you know the exact result of what the surgeon will give you and can accurately turn you into a morph. However, the further you are, needing more surgeries increases the risk of all practical failures and fucking up your harmony (since we dont know everything about facial harmony yet)


brother you didn't need to type out this whole paragraph just to say you don't have enough knowleage to be confident in your decisions

you think I don't know this? I think about this shit 24/7


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 31, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> brother you didn't need to type out this whole paragraph just to say you don't have enough knowleage to be confident in your decisions
> 
> you think I don't know this? I think about this shit 24/7


like, look at this. eye areas are equally shit. however taban ascended one guy very well and the brown dude looks like shit still. everyones going to taban thinking theyll get results like the right, but thats literally the absolute best result that hes ever produced and i dont think results this good have ever been replicated on the planet


----------



## thecel (May 31, 2021)

*YOU SEEM TO THINK SURGERY CAN ONLY DO STUFF LIKE THIS:







*

*NOT SO. ALMOST ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE BY MEANS OF SURGERY:*


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (May 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> ascend from normie to higher normie lmao.


That's the entire point, so many users here are KHHV and willing to settle for a low tier becky to LTR, that's all they need to do.


thinwhiteduke said:


> .battery ethnics


tf is a battery ethnic lmfao


Yliaster said:


> Idk anymore tbh..I used to think that users like Amnesia and Biggdink were trolling about Looks Theory dying,but even I am legit starting to see subhuman tier guys with decent looking gfs


Why are so many users so fucking forgetful about PSL? "Ascending" and PSL was never about just LTR'ing some normie/becky, it was about SLAYING.

FREQUENT, and CONSITENT slaying.

If you're on this forum thinking you need to be chad to even get an LTR or IOI from some ethnic becky, you're delusional, but it was never about random chainining LTR', it was about slaying stacies regularly.


Blackgymmax said:


> like, look at this. eye areas are equally shit. however taban ascended one guy very well and the brown dude looks like shit still. everyones going to taban thinking theyll get results like the right, but thats literally the absolute best result that hes ever produced and i dont think results this good have ever been replicated on the planet


Did left even get an implant?


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 31, 2021)

thecel said:


> *YOU SEEM TO THINK SURGERY CAN ONLY DO STUFF LIKE THIS:
> 
> View attachment 1158918
> View attachment 1158920
> ...


no lol. im not referencing deformed to normie. im referencing normie to CHAD. a WHOLE different ball game.


----------



## ReignsChad (May 31, 2021)

OP is 100% spot on.

just a few days ago, people were telling some deformed shitskin pajeet that he “had a good base.” I feel like it’s just a bunch of overly optimistic, low IQ, youngcels that perpetuate these myths.


----------



## goat2x (May 31, 2021)

you would be suprised how many people here think they are already good looking adn dont need surgery 

i can definetly say its over 1% would say its over 30%


----------



## goat2x (May 31, 2021)

goat2x said:


> you would be suprised how many people here think they are already good looking adn dont need surgery
> 
> i can definetly say its over 1% would say its over 30%


these gusy for example both self admittedly wont have surgery


----------



## thecel (May 31, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> no lol. im not referencing deformed to normie. im referencing normie to CHAD. a WHOLE different ball game.



Bruh. Normie to Chad is easy.

I understood your original post as saying it’s impossible to go from SUBHUMAN TO CHAD and thought you knew normie to Chad is possible. You implied that people with good bases can surgerymax to Chads, and *“good base” means normie to me.*

Ascending from subhuman to Chad is simply a 2-step process:

Progress from subhuman to normie
Progress from normie to Chad
Since I was under the impression that you thought normie-to-Chad is possible, I posted examples of subhuman-to-normie transformations to fill in step #1.


----------



## Blackgymmax (May 31, 2021)

thecel said:


> Bruh. Normie to Chad is easy.
> 
> I understood your original post as saying it’s impossible to go from SUBHUMAN TO CHAD and thought you knew normie to Chad is possible. You implied that people with good bases can surgerymax to Chads, and *“good base” means normie to me.*
> 
> ...


well, plenty of normies here are getting surgeries. where are the chads?


----------



## oatmeal (May 31, 2021)

indeed the only people who will ascend are....

the people in my inner friends circle 

but srs though no wonder i muted off-topic, u guys should copy right what kind of posts u can make jfl


----------



## Tyronecell (May 31, 2021)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Great thread from a High IQ user
> 
> Talking about me, I know I'll never be chad, my goal is to be the most intimidating I can be


Abraçou a vida do crime?


----------



## Uglybrazilian (May 31, 2021)

Tyronecell said:


> Abraçou a vida do crime?


Não infelizmente
Era pra eu ter começado na adolescência, agr já não dá mais, oq me resta eh fingir na internet


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jun 2, 2021)

delusions


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Jun 5, 2021)

this is true.

What about white passing med pheno? Not nordic white but dark full head of hair. At average height with RTT i think they can really ascend hard and slay. They wont be shortchanged of options on the dating market in my opinion. And they wont necessarily have to settle. I have this pheno so I at least hope with RTT I can ascend hard.

But it depends. How many men ascend anyway? its really difficult to ascend properly. Takes blood sweat tears and avoiding going crazy. I dont think many can.

Gonna do it anyway.


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 5, 2021)

littlesecret said:


> many users here are KHHV and willing to settle for a low tier becky to LTR


they want stacys lol #stacysexuals


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 5, 2021)

roids will improve your smv far more than any surgery


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jun 5, 2021)

others have told me i have ideal base for surgery maxxing idk
btw the morph looks very similar to me in terms of phenotype


----------



## Edgar (Jun 10, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> deformed shitskin pajeet


----------



## Edgar (Jun 10, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> roids will improve your smv far more than any surgery


The RTT Maxxer


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 16, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> ive never heard anyone here say they have a shit base. Everyone speaks of ascending when most of them will ascend from normie to higher normie lmao.


What kind of girls you get on Tinder? you seem like a Tyrone with mental issues srs


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 16, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> i seriously used to think this was a black pilled forum, but it seems the vast majority of men genuinely believe theyll be among men like henry cavill, zach cox or some med chad slayer if they just keep getting surgeries. Many of you people are worse than blue pillers. Atleast they arent stupid enough to believe theyre some sort of genetic phenom wasting his potential and cope with knowing they cant compete with chads in terms of looks LMAO. I hear guys on this forum saying this guy is like 5 psl at best, yet theres only like 3 people on the forum who could even stand toe to toe with this (this is a morph of someone) and most of these guys are a full reincarnation implant away from looking half as good as this guy thinking a fucking bimax and almond eye will give them even half the psl of this "5psl" morph .
> 
> no idea who needs this but this is to you who keeps telling yourself that you have a chad base and need a reality check.
> View attachment 1156490


dont you dare ruin my oldcel dreams 😡


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jul 4, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> i seriously used to think this was a black pilled forum, but it seems the vast majority of men genuinely believe theyll be among men like henry cavill, zach cox or some med chad slayer if they just keep getting surgeries. Many of you people are worse than blue pillers. Atleast they arent stupid enough to believe theyre some sort of genetic phenom wasting his potential and cope with knowing they cant compete with chads in terms of looks LMAO. I hear guys on this forum saying this guy is like 5 psl at best, yet theres only like 3 people on the forum who could even stand toe to toe with this (this is a morph of someone) and most of these guys are a full reincarnation implant away from looking half as good as this guy thinking a fucking bimax and almond eye will give them even half the psl of this "5psl" morph .
> 
> no idea who needs this but this is to you who keeps telling yourself that you have a chad base and need a reality check.
> View attachment 1156490


Lol at mentioning that TikTok clown with ‘Henry Cavill’


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 4, 2021)

goat2x said:


> you would be suprised how many people here think they are already good looking adn dont need surgery
> 
> i can definetly say its over 1% would say its over 30%


Nearly everyone here


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jul 4, 2021)

i think all it takes to be irl Chad is to be 4.5-5 PSL depending on height, and gymmaxed. I think that's attainable for most users here


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 4, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> i think all it takes to be irl Chad is to be 4.5-5 PSL depending on height, and gymmaxed. I think that's attainable for most users here


And white


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 4, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> i mean some of them have a fucked up pheno to the point where they look inbred. Your pheno could be fixed into a med dude


----------



## ScreaM (Aug 3, 2021)

This is such a trash and negative post 

*who do you think you are op you fucking ugly negro??*

stop projecting on others who are just trying to better themselves


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Aug 3, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> How to tell if whether one has a good base or not


just do a fuckin good morph and see it


----------



## Yellowskies (Aug 3, 2021)

Matthias8272 said:


>


Yes right

this is a big cope forum


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 23, 2022)

koalendo said:


> bro, what?
> I just want my future wife not to be disgusted when she have sex with me


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Mar 23, 2022)

thecel said:


> Ascending from subhuman to Chad is simply a 2-step process:
> 
> Progress from subhuman to normie
> Progress from normie to Chad
> Since I was under the impression that you thought normie-to-Chad is possible, I posted examples of subhuman-to-normie transformations to fill in step #1.


what bro? you say i should get bimax for 2 times?


----------

